# IIS auch mit Win XP



## josDesign (22. Oktober 2003)

Also mein Problem ist es, das ich auf einen Windows XP sp1 Rechner den vmWare GSX Server laufen habe.

Um über Browser von anderen Rechnern ium Netz zugreifen zu können, wird aber das IIS benötigt. Also der Webserver...

Nur kann ich auf win XP den IIS installieren, und wenn ja, von wo? wo find ich den?

mfg
jos


----------



## Deemax (22. Oktober 2003)

Den IIS kannst du nur installieren wenn du XP professional hast. Dann ganz normal unter Software > Windows-Komponenten hinzufügen ...


----------



## BLUE SKY BERLIN (7. November 2003)

*IIS*

hi

Du kann wie schon erwähnt nur unter  XP pro den IIS 5.0 nachinstalieren 
start>> systemsteuerung>> software>>windowskomponenten hinzufügen

dort mußt du Internet Informations Service ( IIS ) auswählen



Bluesky


----------



## z-mon (21. August 2010)

Wie ein IIS Dienst unter Windows XP installiert werden kann ist ausführlich in einem IIS Tutorial auf itblogging.de beschrieben.
Viel Spaß beim durchstöbern


----------

